# Lost Walter Today



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a very sad day for my husband and me. We had to put Walter down; he had degenerative myelopathy and hip dysplasia. 

We always said that the time to put him down would be when he started to have more bad days than good and his quality of live was not good. 

Walter came to us as our very first foster dog with German Shepherd Rescue of Houston. We had him less than one week when it was decided that he would stay with us. We totally fell in love with him.

We never new his exact age but he was at least 10 years old maybe 12.

He brought much joy over the 7 years we had him.

I loved him very much and will miss him.








[/img]


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Walter looks like a grand old guy. I feel your pain as I lost my old guy 3 weeks ago to DM. I'm sure my Titan met him at the bridge and they are having a romp through a beautiful meadow.


----------



## Lakeguy929 (Jan 4, 2008)

I am sorry for the loss to your family.


----------



## MiasMom (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm sure you and your husband made Walter's life as happy as he did yours.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

I am sorry for your loss. May he run free over the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## kellync (Feb 10, 2008)

Very Sorry for your loss....We put Betty, our rescue Rottweiler down a few weeks ago,( about 13 yrs old) and do you know what? Saturday I got a GSD pup.....I hope that you will take comfort knowing you gave that guy a good life...I know we do, and I feel like she would be happy that we are taking care of another...Never thought when we lost Betty, I would feel ready for another one, but she is keeping my mind and body busy!!!!..Sincere Sympathies


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss, it always hurts so much when we lose one of our fur babies. I like the picture of Walter that you posted, he looks so regal.







Run free at the Bridge sweet Walter!!!


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Walter.







You were definitely loved in your forever home.

Hugs to your family on their great loss.


----------



## tracyc (Feb 23, 2005)

We're all so sorry for your loss, and understand how hard it is. Run free, Walter. You were loved.


----------



## GrandJan (Aug 11, 2006)

I am very sorry for your loss.

Run free, sweet Walter.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry for your loss.









RIP Walter.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Walter. I am sorry for your loss, but Walter had a grand 7 years with you and you with him.


----------



## JessicaMN (Sep 13, 2006)

So sorry for your loss of Walter. He looks like a neat sweet guy.







That was the greatest gift you could give your sweet boy, not having to live in pain, etc. 

Hugs to you and DH!


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

What a grand name for a grand dog. I know how hard it is to say goodbye to unconditonal love. I know your heart is breaking. My thoughts are with you at this very sad time.My Savannah is there to greet him. She is a new arrival too . I hope they find each other.....


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Funny isn't it. You thought it would be a short-term affair, with no regrets on either side. Instead you met one of the loves of your life. How lucky you and Walter were to find each other.


----------



## GSDLove (Dec 6, 2007)

Thank you all for your kind words.

It seems all I have done today is cry. Walter was my special guy, he came to me as a foster and became a dear friend.

I have three other dogs, Gracie, Abby, and Bailey, I love each one very, very, very much, but there was something so special about how I felt about Walter.

Mary


----------



## 4dognight (Aug 14, 2006)

Mary,

I can feel your sadness. More than you know I helped my labrador Savannah cross the bridge just friday, It was sudden. I have three other dogs too, but she had a special place in my heart. I too cannot stop crying, especially when I only mix 3 bowls of food not four.Go out the door with only three. My GSD still looks for her. She is as grieved as I and I guess we will have to make it together. I have a bailey too and a Jack and Guinness (bailey is my sheppy girl) my heart breaks for your loss too

Cindy


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Thank-you for rescuing Walter and giving him a wonderful life. Cherish the memories you have of him. He is now pain free running over the bridge.


----------



## 2dogcrew (May 1, 2005)

Walter looks so gentle and sweet.







What a terrible loss for you and your family. I know he appreciated the wonderful life you gave him and his quiet, gentle spirit will remain with you.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss...may you be comforted with tons of wonderful memories. 
Rosa


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2008)

Walter means "woodsman" - a good name for a German Shepherd. 

He looks very calm and at ease in that picture and, of course, much loved. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

What a grand looking fellow. He looks like he's so happy in that picture. I'm glad you found each other to share your lives with.
I am truly sorry for your loss. I'm sure he is watching over you still, until you meet again.
Run free of pain and sorrow Walter.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I too, am so sorry for your loss.... he looked like such a wonderful and well loved dog. 
Rosa


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Walter - you are a noble looking boy. Run free of pain as you deserve.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My deepest sympathies to your husband and you on the loss of Walter. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## bdanise1 (Jan 25, 2008)

I am so sorry , my heart goes out to you and your husband.
Run free sweet Walter no more pain.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am sorry you lost your friend. You started your journey together in kindness and ended it in kindness. Walter was very lucky to have found you. Over seven years, I imagine you probably felt very lucky to have him as well. The only problem with dogs is that they use up their lives way too quickly.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Walter looks like he was a wonderful gentleman, and he had 7 fantastic years with you.
Run free sweet Walter til you meet again at the bridge.


----------



## Leika 11 (Mar 1, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.

May Walter rest in peace.

Regards,
Leika 11 (Philippines)


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

It is never easy to lose a family member. May you be Blessed with peace in your days ahead!


----------



## firenurseireland (Mar 4, 2007)




----------

